# Looking for a Temporary Home



## NicoleSD (Jun 4, 2013)

My name is Mitzi and my parents are embarking on a year-long open ocean adventure. As for me, I am not too keen of water and time is running out as my parents are moving aboard our small sailboat. They have exhausted all other means of finding me a temporary home. 

Can another cat lover share their home with me for a while, please? I enjoy long naps, hours of window sitting while watching the birds go by, head scratches here and there, and a bit more napping. Occasionally I like to stretch my legs outside but I never go far.

May I be part of your family for a bit if you live in the San Diego area? 

Sincerely, 
Nicole and Ryan
But most importantly, Love, Mitzi


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

I'm in Dubai so no use from that side
Wow a year is a long time to ask someone to foster, thats more like an adoption. Poor Mitzi, she is going to be very confused. I assume when you say you exhausted every avenue that was family and friends and all the cat groups in the area? Trouble is with kitten season well and truly under way all foster homes are being filled.
Are you covering all costs of board and loging and any vets bills should that be needed?


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Wow, NicoleSD...

That sounds like a pretty hard deal for Mitzi and her temp cat-sitter!8-O I live in Seattle and have my max allowed pets living in a small apartment, so I'm out as well. I love Mitzi's coloration and eyes, though! She looks like a sweetie! Love calicos!

I agree with Jenny, maybe it's easier to find Mitzi a new home with a new catperson she can call her own? It will be terribly difficult to find her a home otherwise, and it would be very hard for anyone to part with her after being with her for an entire year! :sad:


----------



## NicoleSD (Jun 4, 2013)

Thank you both for your replies. I think Mitzi will adjust just fine knowing her. I've fostered other animals for lengthy times and though at first it was weird to give them back, it was nice to see owner and pet back together. All food, flea meds and litter would be provided though the vet says she no longer needs to have her booster shots as she is 20 years old. Of course vet bills would be paid if needed.  Interestingly enough, I was able to foster my Luna Bear, part Manx, who developed dementia the past 6 months and I now have her in diapers, which she has taken to quite easily to my surprise. She gives lots and lots of love to all other animals and people, she just doesn't really know where she is most of the time.  I would love to post a pic...just got to look for the icon...


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

Wow, poor Mitzi. :sad: Can't the person who took your other kitty take her? At least then she'd have some 'family' with her. A year is an awful long time to leave a 20-yr-old kitty.


----------



## NicoleSD (Jun 4, 2013)

We tried but the other lady's female cat was very aggressive and mean to Mitzi and not with Luna. Mitzi has never been fond of Luna so I don't think she will miss her.  Unfortunately, all my family members have dogs who chase cats so that won't work for me.


----------

